# White Vinyl Windows with wood trim-hate it



## melindajanczur (Oct 20, 2009)

Just purchased and installed 8 white vinyl windows with white interior against my better judgement because we have all wood trim and just as I thought, I hate it. Any suggestions on toning down the glare of the white vinyl?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hide em with window treatments? You will not get regular paint to stick to them. Rustoleum does make a plastic primer in liquid form you could try on a small section to see if it held. Krylon Fusion is for plastics and vinyl but as far as I know it only comes in spray cans so you would have to mask everything off well. Melamine paint might be a possibility but I have only heard of it being used for kitchens and baths in the home. I am not sure how any of these possibility will hold up to constant heat and light from the sun coming through the windows.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Change the trim to white?


----------



## drillbitter (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah I would just put some nice window treatments over them and you won't really notice them as much

good luck


----------



## melindajanczur (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, I think I'm going to go with the window treatments for now, less complicated and maybe they will grow on me


----------



## lvdecor (Oct 27, 2009)

*Let the Eye Focus on Something Else*

A trick I learned about interior decorating is to let the eye focus on something else. In other words, rather than trying to re-do the vinyl windows, put something on the walls that will draw the eye away from the windows. Inexpensive but very exciting things to use are wall decals. I get mine from http://www.wallslicks.com. You might want to check out their site for a lot of design options, colors, sizes, etc. These decals have a matte finish so they blend right into the wall and look like the design was painted on by a professional. You'll get a very classy look to your room, and no one (not even you!) will be looking at the windows.


----------

